# Lighter green stalks in lawn



## Clebo13 (May 4, 2021)

Hi guys,

I've been having a hard time identifying what I beleive is a weed in the front lawn. As you can see by the big photo it is much lighter in the affected areas. 
There are a bunch of very tough light green stalks in the affected areas. Which feel very harsh to the touch

I'm sure if I let it grow it would be easier to identify but I have been out there every two days trying to crowd it out. With frequent mowing

Is this Poa t? Quackgrass?

Any help would be greatly appreciated so I can take the appropriate next steps


----------



## Clebo13 (May 4, 2021)

Found a couple larger length peices of seemingly the same grass. It is darker above 3"

Any ideas?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thats a rye grass seed head.


----------



## Clebo13 (May 4, 2021)

****o1 said:


> Thats a rye grass seed head.


I had a feeling it might be but was just stumped due to the fact there is no ligule.

Definitely beats quack but damn it sure doesn't look good after mowing when they are so dense in the grass


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

They will turn yellow over the next week and look worse. Then they will decompose and be gone. It's the circle of life..


----------

